# NFMS 2010 – Pequea, Silo King, Lifetime Wagons



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Pequea Rotary Rakes come in 9 and 11 foot clean sweep raking widths.* Their tandem rakes come in a 24 foot clean sweep raking.* Each Pequea Rotary Rake features 4-bolt wheels, an exclusive Level-Lift hydraulic system, a totally enclosed oil bath gearbox, and removable tine arms.



We met the folks from Agri-King at the show.* One of our own, haybaler101, was there and greeted us at their booth.* Agri-King offers Silo-King products to treat your hay, haylage/baleage, and corn silage.* Silo King minimizes heating and dry matter loss.* Silo King also inhibits heating which helps prevent mold and yeast growth and increases digestibility.



Every time I look at a Lifetime Wagon, I come away with one thought: if any wagon will last a lifetime, it is this one. The guys there told me they are built entirely from structural steel and the entire bed is hot dipped in a galvanized coating that will not rust. They come in all sizes and have running gears with two and three axles for the larger loads.* Various bed options that are also available include front and back racks, front round bale stops, rear hitch assemblies, and reflective tape and lights, which with some of the urbanites running around when baling, is always a good idea.


----------

